# E' pazzesco, incredibile



## zebulon (12 Aprile 2010)

Sono entrato a far parte della … famiglia. E' da un po' che frequento questo forum, ho letto varie storie, ma nessuna è così pazzesca e raccapricciante come la mia, credetemi non è frutto di un'invenzione, a volte la realtà supera la fantasia. Ho deciso di farmi coraggio e sono qui.
Amo mia moglie e non vorrei lasciarla, ma se razionalmente ho elaborato il lutto, il vaso si è rotto e non riesco più a fidarmi. Non riesco a immaginare una vita senza lei, ma mi ha ferito a morte. Siamo sposati da oltre trenta anni e non capisco come all'improvviso si possa buttare alle ortiche un matrimonio (che ha me sembrava perfetto), la famiglia con due figli adulti, per gettarsi tra le … gambe del primo venuto.
Ma vediamo come l'ho scoperto, molto banalmente l'ho trovata ad armeggiare col cellulare, lei che lo tiene sempre spento, e lei è trasalita e lo ha gettato improvvisamente nella borsa. Poi ho verificato che quando usciva per la spesa sottocasa se lo portava dappresso. Così una notte le ho controllato il cellulare ed ho trovato un messaggio mieloso con cui lei diceva che voleva essere da lui.
Interrogata, prima ha negato e poi ha confessato che si trattava di “una squallida storia di sesso” (parole sue). I dettagli sono così inverosimili che neanche nei film e romanzetti porno. 
La storia inizia due anni fa con il fruttaiolo sotto casa. Lei mi ha parlato di complimenti, mani tra i capelli e sulle spalle, che a lei facevano piacere. Poi il fruttaiolo cede l'attività e si trasferisce vicino il nostro ufficio (noi lavoriamo nello stesso edificio, al lavoro insieme, a casa insieme) lei va a trovarlo. Smettiamo di andare insieme al supermercato perchè lei preferisce fare la spesa tutti i giorni. Dimentico che mia moglie, passati i 50 ma con un cervello da adolescente, con un corpo ancora piacente, va appunto vestita da adolescente, minigonne, spacchi, ecc. Alle mie larvate proteste lei ha sempre risposto che non c'era nulla di male.
Insomma il fruttaiolo otto mesi fa la invita ad andare a trovarlo all'una per la pausa di chiusura e lei si presenta. Lui chiude la porta e dopo qualche stropicciamento l'appoggia al muro e la possiede in piedi nel negozio. Lei mi dice che lui ha equivocato e che lei non voleva. Ma il giorno dopo e tornata a fare la spesa da lui. Questa storia è andata avanti per 6 mesi: lei tutti i giorni a fare la spesa e lui (così mi racconta lei), ogni tanto si compiaceva di usarla come una vera schiava del sesso.
Quello che mi ha confessato e che mi ha fatto rabbrividire è che il suo rimpianto era che lui non l'ha mai baciata. Ma come dico io, ed allora lo facevate senza preliminari? No, i preliminari consistevano in un rapporto orale! 
Ma questo solo per due o tre volte, perchè poi ha smesso di possederla. Lei arrivava, lui la faceva inginocchiare e lei lo soddisfaceva completamente, intendo senza staccarsi. Dopo quei dieci minuti, tornava in ufficio (il tutto si svolgeva in orario di servizio) veniva da me e mangiavamo insieme.
Questa storia è durata finchè alla fine dell'anno scorso tutto l'ufficio non è stato trasferito in altro quartiere. E da allora mia moglie che non guida più da venticinque anni a cominciato a chiedermi di comprarle una macchina, chissà perchè. 
Lui non l'ha mai cercata, mai promesso nulla, e lei lo cercava quotidianamente.
Alla mia domanda: PERCHE'? Mi ha semplicemente risposto che non lo sa, ma che lei ama me. E che questa storia è chiusa e non dobbiamo più parlarne.
Ma io domando alle donne del forum, ma come poteva bastarle questa che definire storia è improprio?
Ora sono riuscito a trascinarla da uno psicologo, per me il problema è un suo malessere personale che coinvolge solo in parte la relazione di coppia. Penso che più che da me fuggisse da se stessa, ma non riesco a perdonare, … a dimenticare. VORREI capire perchè?
Ecco questa in grandi linee è la mia terribile storia, mi piacerebbe sapere se qualcuno di voi ha mai sentito qualcosa di simile.
Sono vicino alla sessantina ed ormai la vita, il lavoro, tutto per me non ha più senso. Non voglio lasciarla, anche perchè ho il terrore di invecchiare da solo (oltre ai problemi economici che una separazione porterebbe). Ma io l'amo ancora. Ed ora aspetto le vostre impressioni.


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2010)

Ciao e benvenuto.
Allurrr, io sono sempre molto diretta e schietta per cui ti avviso che nemmeno con te ci andrò leggera...benchè la tua storia sia davvero squallida e mi abbia colpito molto.
Per cui se non ti senti forte abbastanza...non leggere. 

Vedo dunque di darti la mia opinione.


> PERCHE'? Mi ha semplicemente risposto che non lo sa, ma che lei ama me.


Per prima cosa mi auguro che tu non creda minimamente a questa str:incazzato:ata! Una che ti ama oltre non fare quello che ha fatto (e qui vabè, voglio anche ammettere di credere alle favole), non liquida il tutto con: _che questa storia è chiusa e non dobbiamo più parlarne._


> Lei mi dice che lui ha equivocato e *che lei non voleva*.


Mi auguro anche che tu non creda minimamente a questo. 


> e lui (così mi racconta lei), ogni tanto si compiaceva *di usarla come una vera schiava del sesso*.


 E anche a questo. tua moglie è andata di sua spontanea volotà la prima volta da lui e non contenta...ci è anche tornata! Lui non l'ha mai cercata, l'ha solo invitata la prima volta. Quindi non si può proprio dire che sia stata usata...:condom:


> VORREI capire perchè?


 Perchè non riesci a dimenticare? Beh è semplice, perchè appunto non si liquida il tutto con un semplice non ne parliamo più. Ci vuole tempo, dedizione alla coppia, dedizione al pentimento da parte di tua moglie (potrebbe iniziare per esempio,, a evitare di farle acquistare l'auto...giusto così eh, come esempio), ecc...
E' ovvio che non solo non hai ancora superato il tutto, ma anche che non riesci ad accettare che la donna che 
spo:incazzato:nava il fruttivendolo sia tua moglie.


> Ora sono riuscito a trascinarla da uno psicologo, per me il problema è un suo malessere personale che coinvolge solo in parte la relazione di coppia. Penso che più che da me fuggisse da se stessa,


Perdonami eh, ma da quello che hai raccontato non fuggiva da se stessa...ma le andava incontro.


> Ma io domando alle donne del forum, ma come poteva bastarle questa che definire storia è improprio?


Ma scusa, vuoi mettere l'adrenalina di farsi il fruttivendolo e poi di andare a pranzo col marito senza lasciargli intendere nulla?? :condom:


Detto questo, secondo me, devi innanzitutto convincerti di una cosa: il centro della tua vita sei tu, tu sei il senso della tua vita. Non saresti nel il prmo ne l'ultimo sessantenne che si separa! 

Alla fine non hai tante soluzione se vuoi rimanere con lei. 
Se la ami ancora è un conto, se lo fai solo per paura di invecchiare da solo è un altro.
Devi accettare quello che ti ha fatto, parlarne, affrontare la cosa insieme, e fare tutto il percorso seguente. 
Non hai altre possibilità oltre a quella di dimenticare e se non ci riesci...beh anche in questo caso non hai altre scelte.
Posso chiederti lei come si sta comportando con te ora?


----------



## Amoremio (12 Aprile 2010)

zebulon ha detto:


> Sono entrato a far parte della … famiglia. E' da un po' che frequento questo forum, ho letto varie storie, ma nessuna è così pazzesca e raccapricciante come la mia, credetemi non è frutto di un'invenzione, a volte la realtà supera la fantasia. Ho deciso di farmi coraggio e sono qui.
> Amo mia moglie e non vorrei lasciarla, ma se razionalmente ho elaborato il lutto, il vaso si è rotto e non riesco più a fidarmi. Non riesco a immaginare una vita senza lei, ma mi ha ferito a morte. Siamo sposati da oltre trenta anni e non capisco come all'improvviso si possa buttare alle ortiche un matrimonio (che ha me sembrava perfetto), la famiglia con due figli adulti, per gettarsi tra le … gambe del primo venuto.
> Ma vediamo come l'ho scoperto, molto banalmente l'ho trovata ad armeggiare col cellulare, lei che lo tiene sempre spento, e lei è trasalita e lo ha gettato improvvisamente nella borsa. Poi ho verificato che quando usciva per la spesa sottocasa se lo portava dappresso. Così una notte le ho controllato il cellulare ed ho trovato un messaggio mieloso con cui lei diceva che voleva essere da lui.
> Interrogata, prima ha negato e poi ha confessato che si trattava di “una squallida storia di sesso” (parole sue). I dettagli sono così inverosimili che neanche nei film e romanzetti porno.
> ...


benvenuto

...

ma .. 
davvero incredibili alcuni aspetti

non credo di possano essere d'aiuto, ma butto là alcune sensazioni


il rosso mi fa pensare che tua moglie era "in cerca" 

il verde mi fa ritenere che il fruttarolo non fosse coetaneo

il grassetto non puoi crederlo neanche amando

sui dettagli che tua moglie ha raccontato, mi chiedo quanto tu abbia insistito per averli e quanto lei te li abbia detti per farti soffrire


ciò posto, 
non è che tua moglie aveva cominciato o modificato una cura a base di psicofarmaci?

a volte questi (anche quelli che danno come ausilio nelle diete dimagranti) hanno effetti sull'umore ecc. che potrebbe spiegare qualcosa

forse una storia così le serviva per compensare qualche mancanza vera o presunta che sentiva tra voi

oppure potrebbe essere afflitta da qualche sorta di depressione, magari agevolata dall'arrivo di una menopausa alla quale non ha reagito bene sentendosi menomata nel suo esser donna


si è sempre vestita nel modo in cui hai descritto o ha cominciato ad un certo punto?


----------



## zebulon (12 Aprile 2010)

Intanto grazie, per l'attenzione e la franchezza.
Il giorno dopo che m ne sono accorto lei gli ha mandato un messaggio di questo tenore" non cercarmi più, ma se vuoi telefonarmi questo è il nuovo numero dell'ufficio". Lo so è pazzesco. Ma ora lei è distrutta,  mi dice che non immaginava che io l'amassi tanto, che ha capito il suo errore, che non sa perchè lo ha fatto e che ama solo me. E' dolce ed affettuosa più di prima. Io la amo se possibile più di prima, è così fragile. Ha detto che se la lascio si ammazza e credo che sarebbe veramente capace di farlo. Per questo l'ho portata da uno psicologo, spero che l'aiuti soprattutto a capire se stessa e poi sarà quel che sarà.
Se si fosse trattato di una storia d'amore avrei anche capito, ma non mi spiego come poteva bastarle quella miseria che lui le dava. Mia moglie è una persona introversa, ma dolce , intelligente, e di cultura. Quella bestia aveva un diamante tra le mani e l'ha trattata come un volgare coccio di vetro.
Ancora grazie dell'attenzione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2010)

Sembra un racconto porno, una fantasia.
Se è reale mi dispiace tanto.
Credo che, in questo caso, tua moglie abbia problemi grossi.
Non avevi mai notato questo suo bisogno narcisistico di piacere con modalità, appunto adolescenziali? 
Questa modalità faceva parte del vostro rapporto?


----------



## Amoremio (12 Aprile 2010)

zebulon ha detto:


> Intanto grazie, per l'attenzione e la franchezza.
> Il giorno dopo che m ne sono accorto lei gli ha mandato un messaggio di questo tenore" non cercarmi più, ma se vuoi telefonarmi questo è il nuovo numero dell'ufficio". Lo so è pazzesco. Ma ora lei è distrutta, mi dice che non immaginava che io l'amassi tanto, che ha capito il suo errore, che non sa perchè lo ha fatto e che ama solo me. E' dolce ed affettuosa più di prima. Io la amo se possibile più di prima, è così fragile. Ha detto che se la lascio si ammazza e credo che sarebbe veramente capace di farlo. Per questo l'ho portata da uno psicologo, spero che l'aiuti soprattutto a capire se stessa e poi sarà quel che sarà.
> Se si fosse trattato di una storia d'amore avrei anche capito, ma *non mi spiego come poteva bastarle quella miseria che lui le dava.* Mia moglie è una persona introversa, ma dolce , intelligente, e di cultura. Quella bestia aveva un diamante tra le mani e l'ha trattata come un volgare coccio di vetro.
> Ancora grazie dell'attenzione


forse cercava qualcosa di opposto, alieno

bisognerebbe capire se questa esigenza sia caratteriale o dovuta a fottori esogeni


----------



## Anna A (12 Aprile 2010)

che storia, scusa ma sembri fantozzi con la pina... 
scusa, scusa, scusa ma..


----------



## Amarax (12 Aprile 2010)

Io non credo ad una parola del racconto.
L'unica possibilità che sia vera è se la signora usa psicofarmaci.


----------



## Anna A (12 Aprile 2010)

*pardon me*



Amoremio ha detto:


> forse cercava qualcosa di opposto, alieno
> 
> bisognerebbe capire se questa esigenza sia caratteriale o dovuta a fottori esogeni


fattori esogeni.. 
tipo la casa piena di cetrioli al posto degli sfilatini di pina?:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (12 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io non credo ad una parola del racconto.
> L'unica possibilità che sia vera è se la signora usa psicofarmaci.


o preda di una depressione trascurata

la storia in sè presenta molti aspetti incredibili, come dicevo dopo il 1° post
del secondo, mi turba l'sms 

e la descrizione della moglie come introversa dolce intelligente e di cultura
tutte cose che secondo me mal si adattano a una 50enne con minigonne, spacchi ecc. e "con un cervello da adolescente"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> o preda di una depressione trascurata
> 
> la storia in sè presenta molti aspetti incredibili, come dicevo dopo il 1° post
> del secondo, mi turba l'sms
> ...


 Dipende cosa si intende con "introversa e di cultura"...


----------



## Amarax (13 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende cosa si intende con "introversa e di cultura"...


 
uhm...nella storia raccontata, fra il  fruttaiolo e la  modalità degli incontri, non ci vedo bene nè_ l'introversa_ nè_ la cultura_


----------



## Becco (13 Aprile 2010)

Per me è tutta colpa dei reality tipo GF e Isola dei famosi. 
Si si! Sono sicuro che è colpa della televisione.
Becco


----------



## Kid (13 Aprile 2010)

zebulon ha detto:


> Sono entrato a far parte della … famiglia. E' da un po' che frequento questo forum, ho letto varie storie, ma nessuna è così pazzesca e raccapricciante come la mia, credetemi non è frutto di un'invenzione, a volte la realtà supera la fantasia. Ho deciso di farmi coraggio e sono qui.
> Amo mia moglie e non vorrei lasciarla, ma se razionalmente ho elaborato il lutto, il vaso si è rotto e non riesco più a fidarmi. Non riesco a immaginare una vita senza lei, ma mi ha ferito a morte. Siamo sposati da oltre trenta anni e non capisco come all'improvviso si possa buttare alle ortiche un matrimonio (che ha me sembrava perfetto), la famiglia con due figli adulti, per gettarsi tra le … gambe del primo venuto.
> Ma vediamo come l'ho scoperto, molto banalmente l'ho trovata ad armeggiare col cellulare, lei che lo tiene sempre spento, e lei è trasalita e lo ha gettato improvvisamente nella borsa. Poi ho verificato che quando usciva per la spesa sottocasa se lo portava dappresso. Così una notte le ho controllato il cellulare ed ho trovato un messaggio mieloso con cui lei diceva che voleva essere da lui.
> Interrogata, prima ha negato e poi ha confessato che si trattava di “una squallida storia di sesso” (parole sue). I dettagli sono così inverosimili che neanche nei film e romanzetti porno.
> ...



Caro amico, credimi... non è mai troppo tardi per mandare a quel paese una persona che non ti merita. Sinceramente trovo troppo squallida questa storia per trovarci una ragione di riconciliazione.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2010)

sì, vabbé


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2010)

E' cosi' assurda che potrebbe anche essere vera... quello che mi lascia perplessa sono i dettagli


----------



## Anna A (13 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' cosi' assurda che potrebbe anche essere vera... quello che mi lascia perplessa *sono i dettagli*


sembra uno dei racconti di nadamas...


----------



## Papero (13 Aprile 2010)

Chissà perchè le signore del forum al primo approccio con una storia nuova non ci credono mai...

zebulon io ti credo ed hai tutta la mia solidarietà... mi dispiace veramente che ti sei trovato in questa situazione assurda


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Chissà perchè le signore del forum al primo approccio con una storia nuova non ci credono mai...
> 
> zebulon io ti credo ed hai tutta la mia solidarietà... mi dispiace veramente che ti sei trovato in questa situazione assurda


io mi sento presa per i fondelli ma viva libertà di crederci, per carità


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Aprile 2010)

Vera o non vera credo che il breve lasso di tempo tra quel suo (di lei) "aver equivocato le mie intenzioni" e le mutandine che scendono sia un periodo sufficiente per ricordarsi che sia han 50 anni, famiglia, due figli e che mio marito mi sta aspettando per il pranzo....e se questo lasso non fosse sufficiente, di sicuro il II incontro o il III o il IV non ci sarebbe stato...poi il "non rivediamoci più ma se vuoi telefonami", qualora questa storia fosse vera (non so, ha qualcosa di strano ma dato che anche la mia era un pò incredibile...) è LA frase, è IL segno.... non lo ama...non lo desidera...è una squallida storia di sesso...non ci vediamo più è finita...però telefonami eh!!!
Devi farti dire altro o hai finalmente capito cosa cerca tua moglie dalla SUA vita infischiandosene della tua?


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2010)

*Letture a tema*

Il macellaio di Alina Reyes.


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Il macellaio di Alina Reyes.


:up:


----------



## ranatan (13 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> io mi sento presa per i fondelli ma viva libertà di crederci, per carità


Idem.
E' la modalità con cui ha confessato il tradimento che è sconcertante...sembra davvero la pina con abatantuono


----------



## ranatan (13 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Il macellaio di Alina Reyes.


Ne ho sentito parlare ma non l'ho mai letto. E' bello?
C'entra qualcosa con la pellicola "il macellaio" con la parietti? Il film era uno dei peggiori della storia.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ne ho sentito parlare ma non l'ho mai letto. E' bello?
> *C'entra qualcosa con la pellicola "il macellaio*" con la parietti? Il film era uno dei peggiori della storia.


è lo stesso
il film non l'ho visto, il libro non era certo un capolavoro


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è lo stesso
> il film non l'ho visto, il libro non era certo un capolavoro


usando un eufemismo...una cagata pazzesca


----------



## ellina69 (13 Aprile 2010)

banalmente ma in modo molto potente, mi sembra "solo" una storia di sesso trasgressivo. a 50 anni, con due figli grandi, 30 anni di matrimonio ...il brivido di "farsi usare" ...senza certo voler lasciare la famiglia. Potrà essere pure triste e squallido, e davvero umilante e devastante per il tradito, però ...in qualche modo ...è "comprensibile". Paradossalmente (in fondo questa storia è paradossale) mi sembra una situazione meno grave di tante altre che ho letto qui.


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2010)

Userò brutte parole tra virgolette, non fraintendete.
Cosa vuol dire tutto quello? Che lei voleva essere la "puttana" di qualcuno, non la moglie dolce ed acculturata. Voleva un rapporto che non la soddisfacesse in cui doveva fare per piacere, in cui lei dava sesso e lui dava approvazione, non è anormale, certe donne come certi uomini sono proprio tarati.
Da cosa parte? Da un bisogno di piacere a tutti i costi e per alcune donne (patetiche scusatemi) il sesso ed il piacere sono la medesima cosa, che bugia.
Carissimo, la tua storia non è incredibile, fa davvero schifo, tu sei una persona normale, tua moglie ha seri problemi ed ha buttato la tua vita nel letamaio. 
Consiglio per la giornata? Prova a passartela, ma non può la tua mugliera glissare così su quello che ha fatto.
Se non ti passa vuoi il consiglio migliore, vattene via di casa, non temere, lei verrà da te se ti ama davvero.


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> banalmente ma in modo molto potente, mi sembra "solo" una storia di sesso trasgressivo. a 50 anni, con due figli grandi, 30 anni di matrimonio ...il brivido di "farsi usare" ...senza certo voler lasciare la famiglia. Potrà essere pure triste e squallido, e davvero umilante e devastante per il tradito, però ...in qualche modo ...è "comprensibile". Paradossalmente (*in fondo questa storia è paradossale*) mi sembra una situazione meno grave di tante altre che ho letto qui.


 non è trasgressiva più di tante altre se è per questo.
inconsueto che si scelga di raccontare nei dettagli al marito le proprie performances, ancora più insolito che egli le riporti non essendo necessarie ai fini della storia
e un dèjà vu di fondo


----------



## ranatan (13 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> banalmente ma in modo molto potente, mi sembra "solo" una storia di sesso trasgressivo. a 50 anni, con due figli grandi, 30 anni di matrimonio ...il brivido di "farsi usare" ...senza certo voler lasciare la famiglia. Potrà essere pure triste e squallido, e davvero umilante e devastante per il tradito, però ...in qualche modo ...è "comprensibile". Paradossalmente (in fondo questa storia è paradossale) mi sembra una situazione meno grave di tante altre che ho letto qui.


A me la modalità invece pare abbastanza paradossale...ma la cosa che mi pare davvero assurda è che la moglie abbia raccontato al marito dettagli tanto squallidi


----------



## ellina69 (13 Aprile 2010)

sì, il racconto dei dettagli è assurdo. ma so anche bene come "noi traditi" chiediamo ossessivamente. e poi cosa doveva dire, che era una storia d'amore? sarebbe stato peggio e anche non vero.
certo che se combini una roba così, col fruttivendolo, se proprio vuoi vivertela per chissà quale motivo ... non devi farti beccare MAI, MAI, MAI. Adesso da dove ricominciano??? E' un bel casino...


----------



## ranatan (13 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> sì, il racconto dei dettagli è assurdo. ma so anche bene come "noi traditi" chiediamo ossessivamente. e poi cosa doveva dire, che era una storia d'amore? sarebbe stato peggio e anche non vero.
> certo che se combini una roba così, col fruttivendolo, se proprio vuoi vivertela per chissà quale motivo ... non devi farti beccare MAI, MAI, MAI. Adesso da dove ricominciano??? E' un bel casino...


Ho riletto la storia...no, per me è proprio una  presa per i fondelli.
Dai...il pezzo in cui dice che la moglie si lamenta che il fruttivendolo non l'ha mai baciata in bocca...c'è un limite anche alla pazzia umana!


----------



## Papero (13 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> A me la modalità invece pare abbastanza paradossale...ma la cosa che mi pare davvero assurda è che la moglie abbia raccontato al marito dettagli tanto squallidi


Secondo me una che a 50 anni suonati si veste come una ragazzina fondamentalmente non è intelligente. E per questo ha confessato al marito i particolari dei rapporti sessuali avuti col fruttarolo. Ed è pure per quello che si è pure lamentata di non essere mai stata baciata in bocca. Secondo me donne così esistono


----------



## ellina69 (13 Aprile 2010)

sì, può essere ..anche se ...donna di mezza età, in crisi, che si concede la prima avventura trasgressiva, sulla strada del suo malessere si materializza il fruttivendolo. Mia cugina ha avuto una lunga "relazione" con quello della lavanderia ... in pausa pranzo lui chiudeva il negozio, lei si presentava e lo facevano sul cumulo dei piumoni. Giuro! :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Secondo me una che a 50 anni suonati si veste come una ragazzina fondamentalmente non è intelligente. E per questo ha confessato al marito i particolari dei rapporti sessuali avuti col fruttarolo. Ed è pure per quello che si è pure lamentata di non essere mai stata baciata in bocca. *Secondo me donne così esistono*


 Sono d'accordo, anche se fortunatamente sono rare.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> sì, può essere ..anche se ...donna di mezza età, in crisi, che si concede la prima avventura trasgressiva, sulla strada del suo malessere si materializza il fruttivendolo. Mia cugina ha avuto una lunga "relazione" con quello della lavanderia ... in pausa pranzo lui chiudeva il negozio, lei si presentava e lo facevano sul cumulo dei piumoni. Giuro! :rotfl:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Quando lavoravo nella capitale ho visto le peggio cose in pausa pranzo... e poi alle 5 i mariti passavano ignari a darle il passaggio per tornare nella casa della prateria.:carneval:


----------



## ranatan (13 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> sì, può essere ..anche se ...donna di mezza età, in crisi, che si concede la prima avventura trasgressiva, sulla strada del suo malessere si materializza il fruttivendolo. Mia cugina ha avuto una lunga "relazione" con quello della lavanderia ... in pausa pranzo lui chiudeva il negozio, lei si presentava e lo facevano sul cumulo dei piumoni. Giuro! :rotfl:


In effetti, adesso che mi ci fate pensare, quando frequentavo l'Università, avevo un'amica che amava le situazioni un pò estreme.
Una volta ci raccontò di avere fatto sesso sul lettino di un ambulatorio con un medico che le aveva appena fatto un piccolo (piccolissimo) intervento.
Lei era single...ma ai tempi pensavo che sparasse minchiate enormi per rendersi interessante. Adesso mi vengono dei dubbi...magari diceva la verità.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> A me la modalità invece pare abbastanza paradossale...*ma la cosa che mi pare davvero assurda è che la moglie abbia raccontato al marito dettagli tanto squallidi*


Ma soprattutto che lui li abbia raccontati a noi... per lui conoscerli potevano anche avere senso, per noi sono irrilevanti... come dire too much information:unhappy:


----------



## Papero (13 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto che lui li abbia raccontati a noi... per lui conoscerli potevano anche avere senso, per noi sono irrilevanti... come dire too much information:unhappy:


lui è sconvolto e per rendere l'idea della situazione che si è ritrovato a subire suo malgrado ha raccontato la verità, papale papale


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> lui è sconvolto e per rendere l'idea della situazione che si è ritrovato a subire suo malgrado ha raccontato la verità, papale papale


Dici? Piu' che sconvolto lo leggo compiaciuto


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dici? Piu' che sconvolto lo leggo compiaciuto


 mi stava venendo lo stesso pensiero...


----------



## Papero (13 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dici? Piu' che sconvolto lo leggo compiaciuto


Sarà che quando raccontai la mia storia fui accolto più o meno così. Nessuno ci credeva, eppure... 

Io ci credo perchè come ho già detto prima donne 50enni come la moglie di zebulon esistono eccome mentre malati di mente che entrano qui nel forum, si registrano e inventano una storia tanto per vedere l'effetto che fa sono sicuramente più rari


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ne ho sentito parlare ma non l'ho mai letto. E' bello?
> C'entra qualcosa con la pellicola "il macellaio" con la parietti? Il film era uno dei peggiori della storia.


Il film (che è ridicolo, concordo) è liberamente ispirato al libro, il regista è Aurelio Grimaldi. Il libro l'avevo letto tempo fa e mi era piaciuto, come mi piacciono in genere le scrittrici che parlano di erotismo, quando è uscito andava di moda il genere.


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Secondo me *una che a 50 anni suonati si veste come una ragazzina fondamentalmente non è intelligente.* E per questo ha confessato al marito i particolari dei rapporti sessuali avuti col fruttarolo. Ed è pure per quello che si è pure lamentata di non essere mai stata baciata in bocca. Secondo me donne così esistono


Le ragazzine si mettono minigonne e spacchi? Ma se tutto vanno in giro, adolescenti e "carampane" con jeans e scarpe basse. Almeno qui, nella metropoli. Poi una donna, a 50 o a qualsiasi età avrà pure il diritto di andarsene vestita come cavolo le piace SENZA CHIEDERE IL PERMESSO al marito? Sui particolari stai sicuro che a domanda avrà risposto.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Sarà che quando raccontai la mia storia fui accolto più o meno così. Nessuno ci credeva, eppure...
> 
> Io ci credo perchè come ho già detto prima donne 50enni come la moglie di zebulon esistono eccome mentre malati di mente che entrano qui nel forum, si registrano e* inventano una storia tanto per vedere l'effetto che fa sono sicuramente più rari*


Non ricordo la tua storia... quello in grassetto non saprei e direi che non e' cosi' raro


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dici? Piu' che sconvolto lo leggo compiaciuto


:up: chissà magari si riaccende la passione...


----------



## Mari' (13 Aprile 2010)

MAH!

​


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> :up: chissà magari si riaccende la passione...


Non e' quello che intendevo... pero' potrebbe essere anche cosi':unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Sarà che quando raccontai la mia storia fui accolto più o meno così. Nessuno ci credeva, eppure...
> 
> Io ci credo perchè come ho già detto prima donne 50enni come la moglie di zebulon esistono eccome *mentre malati di mente che entrano qui nel forum, si registrano e inventano una storia tanto per vedere l'effetto che fa sono sicuramente più rari*


No...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> :up: chissà magari si riaccende la passione...


 Infatti pare un racconto erotico...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Le ragazzine si mettono minigonne e spacchi? Ma se tutto vanno in giro, adolescenti e "carampane" con jeans e scarpe basse. Almeno qui, nella metropoli. Poi una donna, a 50 o a qualsiasi età avrà pure il diritto di andarsene vestita come cavolo le piace SENZA CHIEDERE IL PERMESSO al marito? Sui particolari stai sicuro che a domanda avrà risposto.


Cosa c'entra il chiedere il permesso al marito?
Una può pure mettersi un vaso di fiori in testa senza chiedere il permesso a nessuno...però è naturale che chi la vede si faccia un'idea della persona.
Io ho conosciuto cinquantenni messe da veline, esistono, però l'idea di non esserci molto con la testa la danno.


----------



## Amarax (13 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> sì, può essere ..anche se ...donna di mezza età, in crisi, che si concede la prima avventura trasgressiva, sulla strada del suo malessere si materializza il fruttivendolo. Mia cugina ha avuto una lunga "relazione" con quello della lavanderia ... in pausa pranzo lui chiudeva il negozio, lei si presentava e lo facevano sul cumulo dei piumoni. Giuro! :rotfl:


 
  nemmeno in lavanderia si può più andare???
Ciao ellina!!! :updue:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> nemmeno in lavanderia si può più andare???
> Ciao ellina!!! :updue:


 Però dopo li lavavano ...spero... :carneval:


----------



## mariasole (13 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra il chiedere il permesso al marito?
> Una può pure mettersi un vaso di fiori in testa senza chiedere il permesso a nessuno...però è naturale che chi la vede si faccia un'idea della persona.
> Io ho conosciuto cinquantenni messe da veline, esistono, però l'idea di non esserci molto con la testa la danno.


 
Io ne ho vista una stamattina... non ha un marito suo... vale lo stesso?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Le ragazzine si mettono minigonne e spacchi? Ma se tutto vanno in giro, adolescenti e "carampane" con jeans e scarpe basse. Almeno qui, nella metropoli. Poi una donna, a 50 o a qualsiasi età avrà pure il diritto di andarsene vestita come cavolo le piace SENZA CHIEDERE IL PERMESSO al marito? Sui particolari stai sicuro che a domanda avrà risposto.


Pero' un parere lo potrebbe pure chiedere :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Io ne ho vista una stamattina... non ha un marito suo... vale lo stesso?


 Vale...


----------



## Mari' (13 Aprile 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCNO_ZAHfR8


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra il chiedere il permesso al marito?
> Una può pure mettersi un vaso di fiori in testa senza chiedere il permesso a nessuno...però è naturale che chi la vede si faccia un'idea della persona.
> *Io ho conosciuto cinquantenni messe da veline, esistono, però l'idea di non esserci molto con la testa la danno*.


Che significa messe da veline? Persa questo è un pregiudizio maschilista molto radicato, chissà perchè dei 50enni vestiti da adolescenti nessuno dice nulla...


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' un parere lo potrebbe pure chiedere :rotfl:


Beh ha scritto che è piacente, quindi così male non stava...


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Che significa messe da veline? Persa questo è un pregiudizio maschilista molto radicato, chissà perchè dei 50enni vestiti da adolescenti nessuno dice nulla...


 Ma l'omo è omo...:carneval: Ma scusa, se porto i jeans e la maglietta a 40 sono vestito da adolescente? O devo usare solo giacca e cravatta? ma che discorsi...


----------



## Mari' (13 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Che significa messe da veline? Persa questo è un pregiudizio maschilista molto radicato, chissà perchè dei 50enni vestiti da adolescenti nessuno dice nulla...


MK a volte mi sembri lui:

http://www.sangiudataddeo.net/baldieri.htm

 :rotfl:


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma l'omo è omo...:carneval: Ma scusa, se porto i jeans e la maglietta a 40 sono vestito da adolescente? O devo usare solo giacca e cravatta? ma che discorsi...


Per carità... però c'è chi dice che a una certa età ci vorrebbe un adeguato abbigliamento . Beh la minigonna a un 40enne in effetti stonerebbe un po' :mrgreen:.


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> MK a volte mi sembri lui:
> 
> http://www.sangiudataddeo.net/baldieri.htm
> 
> :rotfl:


:mexican: è che è lunga la strada per l'indipendenza femminile, ah sì se è lunga...


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Per carità... però c'è chi dice che a una certa età ci vorrebbe un adeguato abbigliamento . *Beh la minigonna a un 40enne in effetti stonerebbe un po*' :mrgreen:.


Gli scozzesi la portano... e senza mutande... e suonano pure la cornamusa :carneval:


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Gli scozzesi la portano... e senza mutande... e suonano pure la cornamusa :carneval:


brrrrrrr ma in Scozia fa freddo, poveri


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> brrrrrrr ma in Scozia fa freddo, poveri


 Si riscaldano con lo scotch, non preoccuparti :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Che significa messe da veline? Persa questo è un pregiudizio maschilista molto radicato, chissà perchè dei *50enni vestiti da adolescenti* nessuno dice nulla...


 
ma che dici?

danno meno nell'occhio (e sono anche di meno)
ma quando li vedi fanno una pena!


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma che dici?
> 
> danno meno nell'occhio (e sono anche di meno)
> ma quando li vedi fanno una pena!


A me no . Così come non mi fanno pena donne adulte con la minigonna, beh dipende dalle gambe...


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2010)

E anche questo è sparito.


----------



## Papero (13 Aprile 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E anche questo è sparito.


Mi sembra il minimo! Come raccontano la sua storia vengono aggrediti!!! Io pure sparii per un pò visto che non ci credeva nessuno :incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Mi sembra il minimo! Come raccontano la sua storia vengono aggrediti!!! Io pure sparii per un pò visto che non ci credeva nessuno :incazzato:


 Oh andiamo! Non l'ho aggredito poi tanto...


----------



## zebulon (13 Aprile 2010)

Ringrazio tutti per l'attenzione ed i consigli. Indubbiamente è utile vedere la cosa attraverso un approccio "esterno" non condizionato, impossibile a me che sono coinvolto personalmente.
Vorrei solo ribadire che:

 contrariamente a quanto ipotizzato da qualcuno, la storia è drammaticamente vera, la sto vivendo sulla mia pelle (si pensa sempre che certe cose succedano agli altri, ma che noi ne siamo immuni)
soffro immensamente (più di quando ho perso i miei genitori).
non ero compiaciuto e mi è costato mettere a nudo i dettagli di quello che è successo, ma l'ho ritenuto indispensabile perchè avrei voluto capire, avrei voluto che qualche femminuccia del forum mi spiegasse come si potesse vivere da parte dell'altra metà del cielo un'esperienza di questo tipo
mia moglie non prende psicofarmaci, ed è comunque (al di fuori di questo) una donna meracvigliosa.
Concludo osservando sommessamente che ritengo di pessimo gusto scherzare in maniera grossolana sulla sofferenza ed i sentimenti degli altri. Certe osservazioni non depongono a favore di chi le fa, ma, per cosi dire, me la sono cercata. Ringrazio comunque tutti, con l'augurio che ognuno di noi riesca a risolvere i propri problemi.
Zebulon


----------



## Mari' (13 Aprile 2010)

zebulon ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti per l'attenzione ed i consigli. Indubbiamente è utile vedere la cosa attraverso un approccio "esterno" non condizionato, impossibile a me che sono coinvolto personalmente.
> Vorrei solo ribadire che:
> 
> contrariamente a quanto ipotizzato da qualcuno, la storia è drammaticamente vera, la sto vivendo sulla mia pelle (si pensa sempre che certe cose succedano agli altri, ma che noi ne siamo immuni)
> ...



Che fai offendi mo?


----------



## Amarax (13 Aprile 2010)

Fermo zeb.
Qui ci sono *donne* e non femminucce.
Io da donna ti dico che la storia mi pare assurda . 
Una donna che nei modi in cui hai descritto si faccia irretire e faccia e ripeta quelle cose ...non l'ho mai sentito.
Ma sarà un mio limite.


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2010)

zebulon ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti per l'attenzione ed i consigli. Indubbiamente è utile vedere la cosa attraverso un approccio "esterno" non condizionato, impossibile a me che sono coinvolto personalmente.
> 
> Vorrei solo ribadire che:
> 
> ...


 in tutta questa torrida storia devo convenire che sei rimasto tanto romantico da definire le donne "l'altra metà del cielo", femminucce....beh, complimenti e ...teniamoci in contatto, mi raccomando


----------



## Papero (13 Aprile 2010)

eccole!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


le femminuccie miscredenti e incazzate!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (13 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> eccole!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> le femminuccie miscredenti e incazzate!!!
> ...


 
Ti mando...dove vuoi


----------



## Mari' (13 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ti mando...dove vuoi


Facciamo al solito posto va 

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Papero (13 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Facciamo al solito posto va
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


che sarebbe? :carneval:


----------



## Amarax (13 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> che sarebbe? :carneval:


secondo i tuoi gusti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Che significa messe da veline? Persa questo è un pregiudizio maschilista molto radicato, chissà perchè dei 50enni vestiti da adolescenti nessuno dice nulla...


Cosa c'entrano i pregiudizi, maschili o femminili?
Io non apprezzo neppure un'adolescente messa in modo provocante da velina, ma le do qualche chance, per il futuro, in considerazione della giovane età, da un adulto/a e in età matura ci si aspetta senso della misura e del ridicolo.
Com'è un uomo vestito da adolescente?
In jeans? Ma sono normali per uomini e donne.
Un cinquantenne che mostrasse le mutande come un sedicenne non credo che verrebbe ben considerato. Un uomo che si vestisse a 20 o 50 con stile corona verrebbe giudicato come il suddetto, almeno da me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si riscaldano con lo scotch, non preoccuparti :carneval:


 Chissà che male quando lo strappano via... :carneval:


----------



## Papero (13 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> secondo i tuoi gusti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2010)

zebulon ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti per l'attenzione ed i consigli. Indubbiamente è utile vedere la cosa attraverso un approccio "esterno" non condizionato, impossibile a me che sono coinvolto personalmente.
> 
> Vorrei solo ribadire che:
> 
> ...


 Guarda che anche le battute sono un'opinione e non positiva nei confronti di tua moglie che, per aver fatto una cosa del genere deve aver problemi grossi (non solo per averlo fatto, ma per averlo raccontato in quei termini, con quei particolari e quelle giustificazioni) oppure cerca di scuoterti inventando una storia sullo schema di un racconto pornografico.
In questo secondo caso avrebbe ugualmente problemi per fare una cosa tanto devastante per te.
Prendi tu le tue decisioni.


----------



## Luigi III (13 Aprile 2010)

A me è successa giusto un mese fa la stessa cosa. So cosa provi: senti che le fondamenta della tua vita privata si stanno sbriciolando e stai soffrendo come un cane abbandonato. Non ho consigli da darti perché io stesso continuo a stare malissimo, a svegliarmi di notte e a pensare a quel che ha fatto mia moglie con l'altro ...
Auguri.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ti mando...dove vuoi


e mandarlo dove voglio io? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> A me è successa giusto un mese fa la stessa cosa. So cosa provi: senti che le fondamenta della tua vita privata si stanno sbriciolando e stai soffrendo come un cane abbandonato. Non ho consigli da darti perché io stesso continuo a stare malissimo, a svegliarmi di notte e a pensare a quel che ha fatto mia moglie con l'altro ...
> Auguri.


luigi, forse ti riferisci agli "orrori" che menzionasti ma che non hai dettagliato (mi pare),
ma i particolari di questa storia son molto diversi da quelli della tua (per come ricordo)
e non secondari


----------



## Mari' (13 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e mandarlo dove voglio io? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


... un piccolo suggerimento, posso? 

http://www.btkwebsite.com/bravo.swf


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... un piccolo suggerimento, posso?
> 
> http://www.btkwebsite.com/bravo.swf


 marì, te possino....
ho aperto il link toma toma cacchia cacchia...con un cliente vicino
bestia che figura:racchia::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2010)

zebulon ha detto:


> ........
> 
> non ero compiaciuto e mi è costato mettere a nudo i dettagli di quello che è successo, ma l'ho ritenuto indispensabile perchè avrei voluto capire, avrei voluto che qualche femminuccia del forum mi spiegasse come si potesse vivere da parte dell'altra metà del cielo un'esperienza di questo tipo
> 
> ..............


 
riesci a spiegarti con quale intento LEI sia stata così dettagliata?




zebulon ha detto:


> ........
> 
> 
> mia moglie *non prende psicofarmaci*, ed è comunque (al di fuori di questo) una donna meracvigliosa.
> ............


 
allora scava (con noi o senza) cosa può esserci alla base 

delusione?
menopausa?
qualche evento che può averla colpita al punto da farle pensare che la vita è breve e lei non l'ha vissuta?
....?

il tutto comunque come possibile innesco di un percorso depressivo


----------



## Mari' (13 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> marì, te possino....
> ho aperto il link toma toma cacchia cacchia...con un cliente vicino
> bestia che figura:racchia::rofl::rofl:



Non sapevano dove mandarlo ... ho dato un consiglio  :angelo:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> marì, te possino....
> ho aperto il link toma toma cacchia cacchia...con un cliente vicino
> bestia che figura:racchia::rofl::rofl:


:mrgreen:

io avevo prima disattivato il volume 

ora so che sono paragnosta  :yoga:

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> *io avevo prima disattivato il volume *
> 
> ...


duole dirlo ma  sei troppo avanti


----------



## Amarax (13 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... un piccolo suggerimento, posso?
> 
> http://www.btkwebsite.com/bravo.swf


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

io invece pensavo

http://www.up-comunicazione.com/chettefregate/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/now.jpeg


con tanto affetto però perchè papero è dei nostri


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2010)

Io mi aspettavo questo..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVXzlPqViXA&feature=related



Chiedo scusa colletivamente per gli O.T.


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2010)

suggerisco il titolo per il taglio:_ fanciulle incredule _


----------



## Mari' (13 Aprile 2010)

Ma si sta scherzando :carneval: Papero dove sei?


Stai LI'? 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma l'omo è omo...:carneval: Ma scusa, se porto i jeans e la maglietta a 40 sono vestito da adolescente? O devo usare solo giacca e cravatta? ma che discorsi...


Abbi pazienza ma non e' pertinente... se tu a 40 anni ti mettessi un paio di skinny jeans stracciati, mostrassi le mutande saresti ridicolo... mentre alcuni 20enni che vedo andare in giro cosi' stanno bene o comunque si passano per buoni perche' giovani.
Io sono eccentrica nel vestire ma non mi permetto un vestiario che magari mi permettevo a 20 anni, ma mi permetto altro che risulta ridicolo o "innaturale" su una ventenne.
Non e' questione di giacca e cravatta... la minigonna per me ha una scadenza come il colore rosa confetto... una ventenne con la borsina di Hello Kitty mi fa cagar dalle risate... una 50enne con la minigonna mi fa cagar dalle risate... la necessita' di aggrapparsi a una gioventu' che non si ha piu' in genere mi fa ridere.
Cosi' come mi fa tristezza un 50enne in discoteca che cerca di "blend in" (e non mi viene al momento, appena mi viene lo scrivo in italiano) perche' ha la fidanzata 20enne.
Sia chiaro che poi ognuno fa come cazzo vuole e'  solo la mia opinione.


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa c'entrano i pregiudizi, maschili o femminili?
> Io non apprezzo neppure un'adolescente messa in modo provocante da velina, ma le do qualche chance, per il futuro, in considerazione della giovane età, da un adulto/a e in età matura ci si aspetta senso della misura e del ridicolo.
> Com'è un uomo vestito da adolescente?
> In jeans? Ma sono normali per uomini e donne.
> Un cinquantenne che mostrasse le mutande come un sedicenne non credo che verrebbe ben considerato. Un uomo che si vestisse a 20 o 50 con stile corona verrebbe giudicato come il suddetto, almeno da me.


Mi piacerebbe semplicemente che le persone venissero considerate per quello che sono e non per come SI CREDE CHE SIANO. Tutto qui.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe semplicemente che le persone venissero considerate per quello che sono e non per come SI CREDE CHE SIANO. Tutto qui.


----------



## Amarax (13 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe semplicemente che le persone venissero considerate per quello che sono e non per come SI CREDE CHE SIANO. Tutto qui.


 
Di ogni persona diversa da noi stessi abbiamo una nostra idea ed è in base a quello che crediamo di loro che noi agiamo.
Non può essere diverso.


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Aprile 2010)

Zebulon, scusa, torniamo a bomba... io sono una femminuccia...una di quelle che di idiozie ne ha credute...una di quelle che di idiozie ne ha fatte (anche se son una 'anticchia più giovane della tua signora)....
1) vuoi una donna che si mette in ginocchio davanti ad un maschio (uomo è dir troppo) e si fa usare pensando di non essersi fatta usare ma poi raccontando a te che è stata usata e che lui aveva frainteso ma che poi lei continuava e poi ha capito che non voleva perderti e poi ha detto a lui basta e poi gli ha detto va bè, chiamami però..... insomma, la vuoi? ti fidi? è la donna che amavi? è la madre dei tuoi figli? è quella da cui vorresti farti scaldare le mele cotte per cena a 80 anni alla sera?

2) puoi veramente credere all'innocenza, alla moralità, al senso di onestà di una che in pausa pranzo trastulla qualcuno e a pranzo divide con te il pane? era drogata, bevuta, minacciata mentre faceva cose che non voleva fare?

3) perchè avrebbe chiesto a chi non l'ha mai baciata di continuare a chiamarla ma di interrompere la ginnastica? te lo chiedi? e soprattutto le credi quando te lo racconta?

Lei avrà 50 anni ma si vestirà da ragazzina e penserà come una ragazzina ma tu, a 50 anni, come ti vesti? cosa pensi? cosa vuoi? che tipo di uomo pensi di essere a trattare una faccenda del genere come se ti avesse raccontato di esser stata dal parrucchiere invece che a far la spesa? Finchè uno non sa o può ostinarsi a non vedere, passi...ma se uno è costretto a vedere, allora che fa, finge di non aver visto? 
Quando io ho saputo che l'uomo che dicevo di amare non era un uomo ma un falso, un pinocchio, un maiale, un malato di sesso a me non è più sembrato un uomo...mi son disperata ma non l'ho più amato perchè non si può amare una persona che mente per suo piacere infischiandosene dei sentimenti altrui, oltretutto non per amore ma perchè l'occasione fa l'uomo o la donna ladri...
Ammesso che non ti attizzi il sapere tua moglie diversa da come pensavi....allora mi scuso, chiedo venia e ti porgo i miei auguri per il futuro!


----------



## Amarax (13 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Zebulon, scusa, torniamo a bomba... io sono una femminuccia...una di quelle che di idiozie ne ha credute...una di quelle che di idiozie ne ha fatte (anche se son una 'anticchia più giovane della tua signora)....
> 1) vuoi una donna che si mette in ginocchio davanti ad un maschio (uomo è dir troppo) e si fa usare pensando di non essersi fatta usare ma poi raccontando a te che è stata usata e che lui aveva frainteso ma che poi lei continuava e poi ha capito che non voleva perderti e poi ha detto a lui basta e poi gli ha detto va bè, chiamami però..... insomma, la vuoi? ti fidi? è la donna che amavi? è la madre dei tuoi figli? è quella da cui vorresti farti scaldare le mele cotte per cena a 80 anni alla sera?
> 
> 2) puoi veramente credere all'innocenza, alla moralità, al senso di onestà di una che in pausa pranzo trastulla qualcuno e a pranzo divide con te il pane? era drogata, bevuta, minacciata mentre faceva cose che non voleva fare?
> ...


 
e zeb ci definisce femminucce...qui ci sono donne vere :up:


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Aprile 2010)

Guarda, io mi son bendata gli occhi da sola ed ho fatto la zoccola (di me lo posso srivere no? o administrator mi cazzia?) per quasi 9 anni ma poi appena saputo X ho preteso di sapere anche Y e Z e sentita X-Y-Z e pure W mi son detta: e chi è questo? un satiro? Belzebù? un pisello che cammina e pensa a come fregare la prossima? e allora ho detto: basta piangere, bsta disperarsi, ritieniti sciocca, stupidotta ma fortunatissima-issima-issima per averlo perso....

Un conto è non sapere un conto è sapere...io non ci voglio andar pesante ma se uno sbaglio si perdona, una idiozia anche, una mancanza di rispetto paraganota ad una vita assieme pure, una idiozia sbagliata e irrispettosa protratta per svariati incontri come la si può definire? Zebulon... non è una ninfetta di 15 anni irretita dal lupo cattivo quella: è una signora moglie e madre che sa di esser piacente (altrimenti così una 50 enne non si veste SE NON SA DI ESSER piacente!) e se ne compiace... e usa la su avvenenza...e poi con te la butta sulla tenerezza, l'innocenza, ilnon dimostrare mentalmente la sua età, il "però non mi ha mai baciata" (quindi mi ha usata.....e chi caspita ti ha detto di farti usare?)....


----------



## Isola (13 Aprile 2010)

zebulon ha detto:


> Sono entrato a far parte della … famiglia. E' da un po' che frequento questo forum, ho letto varie storie, ma nessuna è così pazzesca e raccapricciante come la mia, credetemi non è frutto di un'invenzione, a volte la realtà supera la fantasia. Ho deciso di farmi coraggio e sono qui.
> Amo mia moglie e non vorrei lasciarla, ma se razionalmente ho elaborato il lutto, il vaso si è rotto e non riesco più a fidarmi. Non riesco a immaginare una vita senza lei, ma mi ha ferito a morte. Siamo sposati da oltre trenta anni e non capisco come all'improvviso si possa buttare alle ortiche un matrimonio (che ha me sembrava perfetto), la famiglia con due figli adulti, per gettarsi tra le … gambe del primo venuto.
> Ma vediamo come l'ho scoperto, molto banalmente l'ho trovata ad armeggiare col cellulare, lei che lo tiene sempre spento, e lei è trasalita e lo ha gettato improvvisamente nella borsa. Poi ho verificato che quando usciva per la spesa sottocasa se lo portava dappresso. Così una notte le ho controllato il cellulare ed ho trovato un messaggio mieloso con cui lei diceva che voleva essere da lui.
> Interrogata, prima ha negato e poi ha confessato che si trattava di “una squallida storia di sesso” (parole sue). I dettagli sono così inverosimili che neanche nei film e romanzetti porno.
> ...


 

Probabilmente tua moglie aveva bisogno di farsi un giro nei bassi fondi, cioè di trovarsi in un ruolo degradante, strisciare..., ne aveva bisogno per ricominciare a riconsiderare la propria vita.
Ad alcune persone troppo dedite al dovere, troppo perfettine, capita di restare intrappolate nella loro stessa immagine. E così sentono il bisogno di fare un Cagata, una cazzata di pessimo gusto, per ritrovare il loro Sé, per riconfermarsi.
Ma essendo pur sempre una donna ad un certo punto il sesso brutale, che non deve essere necessariamente visto come una cosa negativa, c'è a chi piace, ad un certo punto non le bastava più, sperava sempre in cuor suo almeno in un misero bacio.... dopo tutto quello che faceva *per lui*. Non solo, ti dirò di più, secondo me per lei era ormai diventata una sfida quella di riuscire a ottenere un po' di affetto (non parliamo d'amore, sarebbe un offesa nei confronti dell'amore stesso) dalla situazione di partenza di sesso puro. L'adrenalina e le endorfine che le davano tutti gli incontri non le avrebbero consentito mai e poi mai di troncare e ritornare in se, l'unica cosa che le era rimasta da fare era alzare la posta in gioco ogni volta di più, per trasformare quello squallore in un qualcosa di più sentimentale. 
Poi tu l'hai sgamata.... e oggi siamo qui a parlarne!
Secondo me non occorre che vi lasciate subito, soprattutto se tu non vuoi lasciarla, ma aiutala a guardarsi dentro e a capire cosa cercava. Solo lei può spiegarsi e poi spiegare anche a te il perchè delle sue azioni. Aiutala a guardarsi dentro, se reputi che non è una squilibrata e ci sia ancora qualcosa da salvare.
Ciao

Isola


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe semplicemente che le persone venissero considerate per quello che sono e non per come SI CREDE CHE SIANO. Tutto qui.


Che e' quasi impossibile quando si parla di apparenza, che e' quello che si stava considerando.


----------



## zebulon (14 Aprile 2010)

Ringrazio tutti ed Isola in particolare, che penso abbia centrato il problema.
Voglio solo precisare, per amor del vero, che con il termine "femminuccie" non intendevo affatto essere irriguardoso nei confronti di alcuna, voleva solo essere un approccio di cordialità e vicinanza, poichè in altri post, che ho letto prima di trovare il coraggio di raccontare la mia storia, ho avuto modo di apprezzarne la sensibilità e l'arguzia nell'affrontare i problemi. Chiedo scusa se non ho saputo esprimere il mio sentimento.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chissà che male quando lo strappano via... :carneval:


 ahahahahahah... beh si depilano così la mini la portano meglio :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2010)

multimodi....mumble mumble...potrebbe essere:saggio:


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> multimodi....mumble mumble...potrebbe essere:saggio:


 illuminami, ti prego :mexican:


----------



## ellina69 (14 Aprile 2010)

una domanda zeb: ma con te com'era, come si comportava, quando tu non sapevi della tresca? a parte la storia della macchina e della spesa, che è irrilevante, intendo nei tuoi confronti e nei confronti dei doveri familiari, la vedevi distante? era irritata nei tuoi confronti? facevate sesso? era assente? Insofferente? ...


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2010)

niente, messaggi postati dopo le 17
un buco nell'acqua:saggio:


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> niente, messaggi postati dopo le 17
> un buco nell'acqua:saggio:


 non mi collego mai dopo le 17...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non mi collego mai dopo le 17...


Cala il sole e vai a caccia?


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cala il sole e vai a caccia?


 esagerata:carneval:

Non ricordarmi cosa stavo cacciando ieri sera :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non mi collego mai dopo le 17...


 appunto, si tenga comunque a disposizione:saggio:


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> appunto, si tenga comunque a disposizione:saggio:


non ho adsl a casa, non potrei anche volendo


----------



## Iris (14 Aprile 2010)

Una signora di sessanta anni che tradisce il marito con il fruttarolo?  Noooo...

La signora si sente alla frutta...o ha una passione per gli ortaggi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brady (14 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *io mi sento presa per i fondelli* ma viva libertà di crederci, per carità





amarax ha detto:


> Fermo zeb.
> Qui ci sono donne e non femminucce.
> *Io da donna ti dico che la storia mi pare assurda* .
> Una donna che nei modi in cui hai descritto si faccia irretire e faccia e ripeta quelle cose ...non l'ho mai sentito.
> Ma sarà un mio limite.





ranatan ha detto:


> Ho riletto la storia...no, *per me è proprio una presa per i fondelli.
> *Dai...il pezzo in cui dice che la moglie si lamenta che il fruttivendolo non l'ha mai baciata in bocca...c'è un limite anche alla pazzia umana!





Lettrice ha detto:


> E' *cosi' assurda che potrebbe anche essere vera...* quello che mi lascia perplessa sono i dettagli


Non capisco, ma cosa importa se questa storia è vera o no? Perché vi preoccupate tanto? Cosa vi garantisce che anche tutte le altre nostre storie non siano completamente o in parte false? Consapevolmente, con bugie costruite magari per provocare (in senso positivo) una discussione, o inconsapevolmente per le bugie che tutti ci costruiamo addosso per auto proteggerci. Cose vi fa distinguere le cose vere? Solo il fatto che a voi "sembrano" tali?
Siamo tutti nascosti dietro alla maschera dell'anonimato e possiamo sparare tutte le balle che vogliamo... Se io sono bravo a scriverle, se riesco a renderle credibili non ve ne accorgerete mai... ma è poi così importante?
Ma lo scopo di questo sito non è confrontarsi? Discutere insieme di particolari aspetti dell'animo umano? E se una storia è falsa ma ci fa discutere anche solo di un aspetto, non è forse utile comunque? Che bisogno c'è di fare ogni volta la caccia alle streghe? La paura di essere presi in giro, forse. Ma se i commenti che fate hanno un senso cosa importa se sono generati dallo scherzo di un burlone (non mi riferisco a questo caso)?
Vorreste solo la verità ma è inutile pensare di porre delle regole "sociali" che vadano oltre il potere che abbiamo realmente di farle rispettare.



zebulon ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti per l'attenzione ed i consigli. Indubbiamente è utile vedere la cosa attraverso un approccio "esterno" non condizionato, impossibile a me che sono coinvolto personalmente.
> Vorrei solo ribadire che:
> contrariamente a quanto ipotizzato da qualcuno, la storia è drammaticamente vera, la sto vivendo sulla mia pelle (si pensa sempre che certe cose succedano agli altri, ma che noi ne siamo immuni)
> soffro immensamente (più di quando ho perso i miei genitori).
> ...


In quanto a te, caro amico, anch'io trovo strano che tu sia riuscito ad avere DIRETTAMENTE da lei informazioni così dettagliate. Sapendo la fatica che ho fatto io e le bugie che mi sono sentito dire per protezione (se mia o di mia moglie devo ancora capirlo, forse di entrambi) anche a fronte di prove evidenti. Non è che non ci credo ma se lei è stata così esplicita DEVE esserci un motivo e purtroppo non penso che sia un buon motivo.
Trovo anche strana la distinzione tra la solita donna è quella coinvolta in questa storia. Lei è ANCHE quella donna là. Fai i tuoi conti.


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> *Non capisco, ma cosa importa se questa storia è vera o no? Perché vi preoccupate tanto?* Cosa vi garantisce che anche tutte le altre nostre storie non siano completamente o in parte false? Consapevolmente, con bugie costruite magari per provocare (in senso positivo) una discussione, o inconsapevolmente per le bugie che tutti ci costruiamo addosso per auto proteggerci. Cose vi fa distinguere le cose vere? Solo il fatto che a voi "sembrano" tali?
> Siamo tutti nascosti dietro alla maschera dell'anonimato e possiamo sparare tutte le balle che vogliamo... Se io sono bravo a scriverle, se riesco a renderle credibili non ve ne accorgerete mai... ma è poi così importante?
> Ma lo scopo di questo sito non è confrontarsi? Discutere insieme di particolari aspetti dell'animo umano? E se una storia è falsa ma ci fa discutere anche solo di un aspetto, non è forse utile comunque? Che bisogno c'è di fare ogni volta la caccia alle streghe? La paura di essere presi in giro, forse. Ma se i commenti che fate hanno un senso cosa importa se sono generati dallo scherzo di un burlone (non mi riferisco a questo caso)?
> Vorreste solo la verità ma è inutile pensare di porre delle regole "sociali" che vadano oltre il potere che abbiamo realmente di farle rispettare.
> ...


nulla, non mi preoccupo e dico la mia , commento...come stai facendo tu, lasciando che anche gli altri lo facciano liberamente .


----------



## Amarax (14 Aprile 2010)

Anche io ho commentato e un po' mi ha seccato il "femminucce" che avevo interpetrato male.
Cmq se la storia mi pare finta non riesco a dire niente.


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Non è che non ci credo ma se lei è stata così esplicita DEVE esserci un motivo e purtroppo non penso che sia un buon motivo.
> Trovo anche strana la distinzione tra la solita donna è quella coinvolta in questa storia. Lei è ANCHE quella donna là. Fai i tuoi conti.


Concordo. Non credo che una donna si metta a raccontare queste cose nei dettagli se non richiesto (come prova d'amore ) o per provocare una reazione. Poi se sia giusto o sbagliato non m'importa, ma di solito non lo si dice. Bacio sulla bocca compreso.


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Concordo. Non credo che una donna si metta a raccontare queste cose nei dettagli se non richiesto (come prova d'amore ) o per provocare una reazione. Poi se sia giusto o sbagliato non m'importa, ma di solito non lo si dice. Bacio sulla bocca compreso.


Che oltretutto, manco ci fai una bella figura a fare i sospironi per quei baci sulla bocca non ricevuti...come a dire che ti manca tanto non aver avuto ancora maggiore dolcezza, intimità, tenerezza ma solo sesso, sporco, caldo, tanto....e perchè volevi DA QUELLO -e merito sconosciuto che ti ha forse solo usata - tanta dolcezza, intimità, tenerezza? e perchè ti spiace che QUELLO - emerito sconosciuto che ti ha forse solo usata - non sia stato dolce, intimo, tenero? Tu vuoi tenerti una che vuole più che sesso una relazione coi fiocchi (col sentimento, insomma!) da un altro? Qui, proprio ANCHE per al storia dle bacio non siamo al dilemma carne debole, siamo al dilemma sento il cuore libero e mi piacerebeb l'idea che fosse pieno di qualcuno...io la vedo così...se voleva sesso lo aveva...voleva i baci caspita, oltre al sesso...questo mi darebbe da riflettere ASSAI! Sia su quello che ho sempre immaginato il mio matrimonio sia su ciò che lei è sia su ciò che io voglio da me e lei!


----------



## Isola (14 Aprile 2010)

zebulon ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti ed Isola in particolare, che penso abbia centrato il problema.
> Voglio solo precisare, per amor del vero, che con il termine "femminuccie" non intendevo affatto essere irriguardoso nei confronti di alcuna, voleva solo essere un approccio di cordialità e vicinanza, poichè in altri post, che ho letto prima di trovare il coraggio di raccontare la mia storia, ho avuto modo di apprezzarne la sensibilità e l'arguzia nell'affrontare i problemi. Chiedo scusa se non ho saputo esprimere il mio sentimento.


 


Ciao zebulon, 
ribadisco che le persone hanno dentro di se molteplici sfaccettature: non  esistono, secondo me, persone totalmente pure al 10% o totalmente malsane al 100%. Esistono gli "esseri umani" con tutte le loro pulsioni, istinti, sentimenti, e poi certo anche con la loro razionalità, la loro coscienza...
Se tu sei stato con tua moglie per 30 anni e hai conosciuto certi aspetti di lei ora devi affrontare anche questo aspetto, anche questa cosa che lei ha fatto. Perchè fa parte comunque della sua persona.
Parlate, confrontatevi. Però tu non accusarla, non farla sentire "sbagliata" altrimenti lei si concentrerà sui sensi di colpa e sul rimorso e sulla voglia di sistemare tutto e voltare pagina e non capirà mai (non lo ammetterà neppure a se stessa) il perchè delle sue azioni. Poi tu deciderai cosa vuoi fare di lei, di te, della vostra vita insieme. Ma prima devi sapere il perchè si è arrivato a tanto. La verità deve essere totale, non solo i dettagli fisici che ti ha rivelato, quello è solo la superficie della faccenda, tu (e lei) dovete scavare più a fondo.
Cmq una  botta di vita a 50 anni può venire voglia di viversela, senza troppi se e ma, e il tuo discorso non mi ha stupito più di tanto,  e neppure l'ho trovato divertente, immagino la tua sofferenza e il suo tormento dopo ogni incontro focoso. In queste cose non c'è mai nessun divertimento, nessuna felicità reale. E poi se ne esce sempre distrutti.

Sarò impopolare, ma non credo affatto, e non ho mai creduto, alla storia della donna santa o puttana. Una donna è una donna, può dare molteplici immagini di se stessa a seconda delle situazioni. Questi schemi troppo rigidi intrappolano l'essenza dell'essere umano e questo perbenismo imposto limita la libertà individuale di arrivare con onestà a capire chi si è.

Prendi fiato Zebulon, parlale e soprattutto ascoltala.
ciao.
        Isola


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2010)

Non so che succeda alle donne, ma sul forum c'è una quantità immane di uomini piegati da donne capricciose, immature, confuse, innamorate, incoerenti e chi più ne ha più ne metta.

Riguardo a zebulon, penso che con tua moglie tu abbia da tempo un rapporto quasi genitoriale. Lei fa i capricci per l'auto, lei si veste da adolescente e tu la rimproveri, lei lavora nel tuo ufficio e così via.... 

Ovviamente questo tipo di rapporto può funzionare, alle giuste condizioni, e spesso non scatena nemmeno la 'rivolta' dell'adolesccente contro la figura paterna, però si è nel tuo caso scontrato con un fatto :tua moglie s'è guardata allo specchio e ha capito che non aveva più 30anni. 
Ha cercato qualcuno che non le chiedesse nulla, la sua fuga non era reale, ma sono immaginaria, proprio come quella di un'adolescente che legge troppi romanzetti. Non voleva scappare di casa, ma solo.... vedersi più giovane attraverso altri occhi. Era in cerca di sguardi e complimenti e quando ha trovato quelli meno impegnativi ha fatto le proprie valutazioni.

Mi domando se dopo 30anni ci sia un modo per cambiare queste dinamiche, per cambiare le carte in tavola. Non lo so, ma forse uno psicologo, anche di coppia, vi potrà aiutare. Sempre che tu decida che vuoi andare avanti con lei.


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Non so che succeda alle donne, ma sul forum c'è una quantità immane di uomini piegati da donne capricciose, immature, confuse, innamorate, incoerenti e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


Donne che cambiano e uomini che restano perplessi davanti a donne che non riconoscono più, sì è così.


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2010)

Isola ha detto:


> Sarò impopolare, ma non credo affatto, e non ho mai creduto, alla storia della donna santa o puttana. Una donna è una donna, può dare molteplici immagini di se stessa a seconda delle situazioni. *Questi schemi troppo rigidi intrappolano l'essenza dell'essere umano e questo perbenismo imposto limita la libertà individuale di arrivare con onestà a capire chi si è.*
> 
> Prendi fiato Zebulon, parlale e soprattutto ascoltala.
> ciao.
> Isola


:up:


----------



## Isola (14 Aprile 2010)

zebulon ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti per l'attenzione ed i consigli.
> 
> Zebulon


 

Ciao,
 ti ho inviato un messaggio privato. Leggilo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> *Non capisco, ma cosa importa se questa storia è vera o no? Perché vi preoccupate tanto?* (...)
> In quanto a te, caro amico, *anch'io trovo strano che tu sia riuscito ad avere DIRETTAMENTE da lei informazioni così dettagliate*. Sapendo la fatica che ho fatto io e le bugie che mi sono sentito dire per protezione (se mia o di mia moglie devo ancora capirlo, forse di entrambi) anche a fronte di prove evidenti. Non è che non ci credo ma se lei è stata così esplicita DEVE esserci un motivo e purtroppo non penso che sia un buon motivo.
> *Trovo anche strana la distinzione tra la solita donna è quella coinvolta in questa storia. Lei è ANCHE quella donna là. *Fai i tuoi conti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2010)

Isola ha detto:


> Ciao zebulon,
> ribadisco che le persone hanno dentro di se molteplici sfaccettature: non esistono, secondo me, persone totalmente pure al 10% o totalmente malsane al 100%. Esistono gli "esseri umani" con tutte le loro pulsioni, istinti, sentimenti, e poi certo anche con la loro razionalità, la loro coscienza...
> Se tu sei stato con tua moglie per 30 anni e hai conosciuto certi aspetti di lei ora devi affrontare anche questo aspetto, anche questa cosa che lei ha fatto. Perchè fa parte comunque della sua persona.
> Parlate, confrontatevi. Però tu non accusarla, non farla sentire "sbagliata" altrimenti lei si concentrerà sui sensi di colpa e sul rimorso e sulla voglia di sistemare tutto e voltare pagina e non capirà mai (non lo ammetterà neppure a se stessa) il perchè delle sue azioni. Poi tu deciderai cosa vuoi fare di lei, di te, della vostra vita insieme. Ma prima devi sapere il perchè si è arrivato a tanto. La verità deve essere totale, non solo i dettagli fisici che ti ha rivelato, quello è solo la superficie della faccenda, tu (e lei) dovete scavare più a fondo.
> ...


Però dipende da ...chi si è.
Per me uomo o donna non fa differenza, ma chi si inginocchia dal verduraio senza né be né ba, fa pari con il marito di fiorella nel box con l'amica (caso "storico" del forum).
Ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti, ci sono confessioni e confessioni, spiegazioni e spiegazioni...
Io una persona così non la vorrei.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza ma non e' pertinente... se tu a 40 anni ti mettessi un paio di skinny jeans stracciati, mostrassi le mutande saresti ridicolo... mentre alcuni 20enni che vedo andare in giro cosi' stanno bene o comunque si passano per buoni perche' giovani.
> Io sono eccentrica nel vestire ma *non mi permetto un vestiario che magari mi permettevo a 20 anni*, ma mi permetto altro che risulta ridicolo o "innaturale" su una ventenne.
> Non e' questione di giacca e cravatta... *la minigonna per me ha una scadenza come il colore rosa confetto...* una ventenne con la borsina di Hello Kitty mi fa cagar dalle risate... una 50enne con la minigonna mi fa cagar dalle risate... *la necessita' di aggrapparsi a una gioventu' che non si ha piu' in genere mi fa ridere*.
> Cosi' come mi fa tristezza un 50enne in discoteca che cerca di "blend in" (e non mi viene al momento, appena mi viene lo scrivo in italiano) perche' ha la fidanzata 20enne.
> Sia chiaro che poi ognuno fa come cazzo vuole e' solo la mia opinione.


 
quoto in pieno questo post che prima non avevo visto
e particolarmente il grassetto
solo che, a volte, più che ridere mi coglie la pena


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2010)

*ma va là.....*

Questa è la storia del macellaio con Alba parietti....è inventata!!!Poi se fosse vero...tua moglie ha una bella carriera nei film hard e tu...che ancora ci stai insieme..potresti anche sostenerla come agente....che vergogna!!!:incazzato:


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questa è la storia del macellaio con Alba parietti....è inventata!!!Poi se fosse vero...tua moglie ha una bella carriera nei film hard e tu...che ancora ci stai insieme..potresti anche sostenerla come agente....che vergogna!!!:incazzato:


e tu che guardi certi film?:incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2010)

*Naa*

Mi ci son imbattuto per caso....un film demenziali...con la parietti che mostra la sua vera natura...:rotfl:!Inguardabile!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Aprile 2010)

Ciao zebulon!
 Se passati gli anta vuoi che la moglie si affossi sulla sedia dondolante a fare la calzetta con la crocchia e lo scialle e si mummifichi e rinsecchisca tossendo catarro sui bambini moccolosi che l'ascoltano raccontare fiabe di re e draghi e moffette sei davvero rimasto ai secoli oscuri e antichi in cui i cavalieri viaggiavano sui treni a vapore e si facevano le crociate coi penitenti che non avevano ancora il cellulare a colori!
Neppure coi talismani più potenti o mettendo un terubozu fuori dalla finestra puoi generare un fenomeno che trasformi una moglie che si sente giovanile e bella e ormonale in una artritica lumacona!
Te staresti comodo a mangiare frittelle di mele coi piedi sulla poltrona e leggendo playboy se lei fosse così!
Ma lei ha ancora la carne vibrante attaccata all'osteoporosi e vuole farsi ormeggiare ai porti da marinai e gnomi dotati come dovresti fare tu e invece non la degni!
Tutto ha origine da quello!
Se si accontenta di prosciugare il succo delle banane del fruttivendolo deve avere una gran sete!
Anche noci di cocco riarse contengono un po' di succo da dare e queste gliele puoi offrire e secernere e regalare anche tu con soddisfazione!
Non sentirti bombardato come hiroshima nel '45 che sei ancora succoso e ricco di prostate fertili e sprizzanti!
Lappatela tu la uxor che ci ha il desiderio di obelischi desueti e irti!
Falla sognare di essere ancora una donna con le rape turgide e la riga ancor sottile!
Nessuna banana sarà più desiderabile di quella dell'uomo del monte che diverrà suo marito che poi saresti tu di nuovo galvanizzato e cromato e incamiciato di ottone ammiragliato!
Falla sentire una donna e a far la spesa ci andrà con te!
Bananala!
Ciao!


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Falla sentire una donna e a far la spesa ci andrà con te!


Lo stile lascia un po' a desiderare ma sulla sostanza in effetti tutti i torti non li hai.


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao zebulon!
> Se passati gli anta vuoi che la moglie si affossi sulla sedia dondolante a fare la calzetta con la crocchia e lo scialle e si mummifichi e rinsecchisca tossendo catarro sui bambini moccolosi che l'ascoltano raccontare fiabe di re e draghi e moffette sei davvero rimasto ai secoli oscuri e antichi in cui i cavalieri viaggiavano sui treni a vapore e si facevano le crociate coi penitenti che non avevano ancora il cellulare a colori!
> Neppure coi talismani più potenti o mettendo un terubozu fuori dalla finestra puoi generare un fenomeno che trasformi una moglie che si sente giovanile e bella e ormonale in una artritica lumacona!
> Te staresti comodo a mangiare frittelle di mele coi piedi sulla poltrona e leggendo playboy se lei fosse così!
> ...



sei tu che hai in bisogno di una banana nel dedrè, secondo me.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao zebulon!
> Se passati gli anta vuoi che la moglie si affossi sulla sedia dondolante a fare la calzetta con la crocchia e lo scialle e si mummifichi e rinsecchisca tossendo catarro sui bambini moccolosi che l'ascoltano raccontare fiabe di re e draghi e moffette sei davvero rimasto ai secoli oscuri e antichi in cui i cavalieri viaggiavano sui treni a vapore e si facevano le crociate coi penitenti che non avevano ancora il cellulare a colori!
> Neppure coi talismani più potenti o mettendo un terubozu fuori dalla finestra puoi generare un fenomeno che trasformi una moglie che si sente giovanile e bella e ormonale in una artritica lumacona!
> Te staresti comodo a mangiare frittelle di mele coi piedi sulla poltrona e leggendo playboy se lei fosse così!
> ...


Complimenti, questa e' una delle cose piu' volgari che abbia letto in 4 anni di forum Tradimento:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Complimenti, questa e' una delle cose piu' volgari che abbia letto in 4 anni di forum Tradimento:unhappy:


 già , e secondo me l'autore è air.
naturalmente mi assumo la responsabilità di quello che ho detto e mi si richiami pure; però quando parlavo di rispetto anche per chi legge e "riceve" mi riferivo proprio a questo.


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> già ,* e secondo me l'autore è air.*
> naturalmente mi assumo la responsabilità di quello che ho detto e mi si richiami pure; però quando parlavo di rispetto anche per chi legge e "riceve" mi riferivo proprio a questo.


 davvero?


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> davvero?


 è solo la mia personale opinione


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è solo la mia personale opinione


Smentisco.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Smentisco.


 ne prendo atto


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

non è air. questo è un altro incazzato nero con le donne che però si esprime come una donna... scommetto che ogni tanto dice pure scemooooo, stronzoooo usando molto le vocali finali ...
dai lasciamolo esprimere...


----------



## ranatan (16 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è solo la mia personale opinione


Non mi sembra lo stile di Air


----------



## ranatan (16 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è air. questo è un altro incazzato nero con le donne che però si esprime come una donna... scommetto che ogni tanto dice pure scemooooo, stronzoooo usando molto le vocali finali ...
> dai lasciamolo esprimere...


Perchè dici che si esprime come una donna? Non mi sembra.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Non mi sembra lo stile di Air


di bel manzo sì.


----------



## ranatan (16 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> di bel manzo sì.


E dici che bel manzo era Air?
Comunque mi sembra uno stile troppo "colto" (passami il termine)


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> E dici che bel manzo era Air?
> Comunque mi sembra uno stile troppo "colto" (passami il termine)


Era Air sì.


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Perchè dici che si esprime come una donna? Non mi sembra.


hai ragione.


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2010)

*Mi piace*

Rabarbaro?Non condivido ciò che scrive...mi piace come scrive.....!!:up:


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rabarbaro?Non condivido ciò che scrive...mi piace come scrive.....!!:up:


ma cosa scrive????


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2010)

*Daniele*

Nulla:rotfl:ma scrive bene!:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Aprile 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla:rotfl:ma *LO* scrive bene!:mrgreen:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rabarbaro?Non condivido ciò che scrive...mi piace come scrive.....!!:up:


a me basta leggere il nome e rutto 
ci ha come dell'amaro..


----------



## Amarax (17 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me basta leggere il nome e rutto
> ci ha come dell'amaro..


 
Io al  rabarbaro preferisco  l'averna...
c'ha...un tocco di classe


----------



## zona del disastro (21 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> che storia, scusa ma sembri fantozzi con la pina...
> scusa, scusa, scusa ma..


Anna:-D ma sei sempre la solita:rotfl:


----------

